# Trimming around the paw pad?



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello! Was wondering if I could have some guidance regarding hair that grows in between the pads of Molly's paw? My little gal's hair is growing rapidly and according the Nose to Tail book I should trim it. Do you? Do you get it all? What happens if I don't? She's 14 weeks and is tolerating baths and some sanitary trimming pretty well, but I'm not sure I can get her to stay still long enough to get the hair in between without hurting her!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I use scissors to cut the hair on Tyler's paws, but I know that clippers are another option. With scissors, you have to be careful not to cut or nick the pads on their feet. I do it every two weeks when I clip his nails. One reason the hair should be clipped is to give them better traction, especially on wooden pine floors like we have. I would assume that it would also be uncomfortable for them if it the hair wasn't trimmed. Good luck with a wiggly puppy.


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Clippers? Do you get all the hair or just trim it level with the paw pad? Thanks!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I think they use the clippers to get in between the pads too, not just to trim them flat. Someone you uses clippers should weigh in on this, though, as I am. To an expert on the subject. Sorry.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam uses small finishing clippers. She gets down in there pretty deep between the pads so the trim lasts longer.


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the help! I think I'm going to let my husband wrangle with this grooming issue...I'm not brave enough for the scissors or clippers around her paw pads as I am afraid I will do some damage!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My DH does the clippers! He has been doing that for years back when we had poodles. He did the face and feet with clippers and I scissor cut the body.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I clip the boy's paw hair, but only level with the paws. I may take a little of the hair inbetween the toes, but I do not go digging in to remove all the hair. 

I use a small pair of clippers. It is called a "Peanut" by Wahl. I love them, I use them more than my regular expensive clippers.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I use clippers to go all the way down in the pad area, one of my girls is susceptible to dermatitis in between the pads, keeping the area hair free helps keep the area dry as our weather is often humid and wet. I have small clippers that don't heat up, always make for sure when doing this area your clippers are not hot by feeling the blade area before doing each foot. When I am first getting them use to having their paws done, I use scissors first and transition over gradually. No matter what you decide works for you it is good practice to keep the hair at least level with the pads for traction.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I use a little wahl mustashe trimmer I found to shave her paw pad hair, I do in a little bit between the toes, but not much, it's mainly just even with her little toes.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I use the mustache trimmers between the pads too. But I pull all the hair down around the feet and trim that with scissors. 

Since you mentioned holding Molly still, have you considered getting a grooming table with an arm to hold her in place? I used to use the dryer top and honestly thought I could live without the table . . .but then found a nice folding one on Amazon for pretty cheap and wow . . .it made all the difference in the world. No more struggles and its so much easier to blow dry and trim now . . .not to mention endless brushing sessions. 


Robin, Isabella and Raider


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I use clippers. Have done it ever since I got him. He doesnt mind, other than the fact he has to sit still, lol


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the information! I've at least managed to get them trimmed little by little today! Will keep working on this so she doesn't fight/freak out on me!


----------

